# I Like Cute And Pretty Things :p



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

So here are a few driptips and vape charms I want!!!


Will post more as I find them


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/1/14)

too cute!!! i want, i want !!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

me too!!! Here are some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/1/14)

Just amagin the stares you'll be getting then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/1/14)

On second thought, they wont be a good idea for me... my 4 year old daughter will think it's her toys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

that could be a problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/1/14)

She already freaked out when she saw the pictures now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

awwww cute man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

